# Solicito información de sensores de presencia



## vbm (Mar 2, 2011)

Hola, este es mi primer mensaje en este foro, primero quería felicitar a los creadores y dar las gracias a los colaboradores que hacéis que esta página funcione tan bien.

Estoy empezando un proyecto en el que debo diseñar un sistema que controle la caída de una persona en una habitación. Puedo usar la tecnología que crea conveniente, por lo que me he decantado por sensores y/o cámaras sensoriales. Primero empezaré con los sensores y más tarde iré añadiendo, si hace falta, alguna cámara. La pregunta es la siguiente:

¿Alguien sería capaz de ponerme el link de  a algún sitio web o enviarme algún documento donde se explique detalladamente los tipos de sensores presenciales de los que disponemos y la forma de trabajar de estos? llevo dos días buscando y la verdad es que me he encontrado con mucha información pero he decidido solicitar esta ayuda a gente experimentada.

Quisiera hacer una aclaración: soy informático y lo que voy a hacer es programar un software para el correcto funcionamiento del sistema, lo que me interesa es simplemente saber cómo funcionan los sensores (las partes más técnicas no la voy a entender ni me hace falta de momento).

Muchas gracias y disculpen la extensión de la pregunta.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2011)

Dirijite a una empresa que instala alarmas y pedile un sensor de presencia cuya lente Fresnel detecte solamente un abanico horizontal , estas son las que se utilizan cuando hay perros y gatos.

Saludos !


----------



## vbm (Mar 2, 2011)

Hola, gracias por responder pero ¿qué hace exactamente ese sensor? ¿Alguna sugerencia más?

Muchas gracias, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2011)

Detecta cuerpos calientes en movimiento , es el que tienen todas las alarmas desde hace años , se consigue en cualquier lado y es barato

http://www.macromujer.com.ar/Sensor...as-Detector-Movimiento-Alarmas_102741491.html

Saludos !


----------



## wlopez (Mar 2, 2011)

vbm... no entendi muy bien tu pregunta.. quieres hacer un sistema que controle la caida de una personas.. como es eso... osea quieres que se caiga poquito a poquito.. o detenerla en plena caida.. jajaj
perdon por la broma... pero a que e refieres...
si especificas te podemos ayudar un poco mas... con respecto a los sensores.. seria de la siguiente manera
son transductores.. es un instrumento que a partir de una caracteristica de algun elemento (calorm hp, humedad, etc..) entrega una determina unidad de medida, (volts, corriente) proporcional a la cantidad de elemento encontrado. pero bueno..despues te subo una explicacion mas detallada


----------



## vbm (Mar 2, 2011)

Hola, gracias otra vez por el apoyo. A priori voy a considerar que una persona se ha caído si lleva un tiempo x en el suelo (no importa la velocidad y brusquedad con la que caiga). Os pedía que me informarais de los tipos de sensores de presencia que hay para tener más flexibilidad a la hora de buscar una solución al problema presentado. Os muestro un par de casos reales para que os hagáis una mejor idea:

 1º caso: Entra una persona a la habitación y de repente cae al suelo. El sistema tiene que hacer saltar la alarma.
 2º caso: Entra una persona y se agacha a buscar algo en un armario, limpiar, etc. y tarda un rato (más que el tiempo que damos para suponer que la persona se ha caído). La persona está agachada y próxima al suelo (podríamos suponer que se ha caído), ahora el sistema no debe hacer saltar la alarma.

En principio he pensado en poner un sensor de infrarrojos a 1,5 metros del suelo de forma que si este deja de detectar salte la alarma. Para el primer caso nos valdría pero para el segundo no. Por eso he pensado en poner el sensor que dice DOSMETROS en una esquina superior de la habitación de forma que si una persona se agacha, el sensor que está a 1,5 metros dará el aviso pero mientras el otro note la presencia de la persona que está en el suelo no saltará la alarma.

No se si os queda un poco más claro, podría explicaros mucho más pero no quiero extenderme. Si necesitáis más datos os los doy, de todas formas ya os digo que lo que necesito es saber la gama de sensores que hay para desarrollar un sistema de este tipo. De todas formas si tenéis alguna idea siempre es bien recibida jejeje.

Muchas gracias, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2011)

Podés poner dos sensores de abanico plano , uno a 15 cm del suelo , y el otro a un metro.

Ésto sumado a un timer.

Saludos !


----------



## vbm (Mar 3, 2011)

Esa era una posibilidad, pero realmente ¿qué hace el que está abajo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2011)

El de abajo detecta si hay persona , el de arriba detecta si está parada.

Abajo SI
+
Arriba SI . . . Persona parada


Abajo SI
+
Arriba NO . . . Persona agachada o caida

Esos sensores tienen un relecito de salida , hay que conectarlos en serie de manera que den una salida bajo la segunda posibilidad y ahí se le pone el timer para descartar agachadas ocasionales.

¿ Es para un  geriátrico ?

Saludos !


----------



## vbm (Mar 3, 2011)

No, en principio es un experimento y de momento no se va a instalar en ningún centro. Y con respecto a la solución que estamos tratando, el sensor que va abajo realmente siempre está a 1 (_creo_), por eso descarté esa opción. Y si no es así ¿En qué caso estará ese sensor a 0? a lo mejor hay algo que no he entendido.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2011)

vbm dijo:


> No, en principio es un experimento y de momento no se va a instalar en ningún centro. Y con respecto a la solución que estamos tratando, el sensor que va abajo realmente *siempre está a 1 (creo)* , por eso descarté esa opción. Y si no es así ¿En qué caso estará ese sensor a 0? a lo mejor hay algo que no he entendido.
> 
> Muchas gracias por la ayuda, saludos.


 
Siempre que haya una persona.

Si no hay nadie ambos sensores estarán en 0

El tema es que con un solo sensor a nivel de piso no podés discriminar si la persona está parada , sentada o echada !


----------



## vbm (Mar 3, 2011)

Ya bueno, si no hay nadie obviamente está los dos a 0, pero no sería lo mismo hacer como tu dices sin el de abajo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2011)

Pregunta vital.

¿ Es obligado que siempre haya alguien en la habitación , o existe la lejana posibilidad que no haya nadie ?


----------



## vbm (Mar 3, 2011)

Si si, solo se va a tratar la caída de personas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2011)

Mi no entender , cuande se vayan todos va a sonar la alarma ?

Me doy . . .


----------



## vbm (Mar 4, 2011)

Vale, de todas formas muchas gracias por ayudarme. No obstante, quiero recalcar que lo que yo pido en este tema es información de los tipos de sensores de presencia que hay, en ningún momento he dicho que se me de una solución al problema ¿qué tipo de desarrollador busca la solución a su problema proponiéndolo en un foro para que los demás se lo resuelvan? eso sería "delegar" en alguien y no hacer nada .

De verdad que muchas gracias DOSMETROS. Volveré a preguntar y espero que ahí estés.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2011)




----------

